# Grilled Teriyaki Chicken



## Smokey Lew (Jul 29, 2010)

I watched a couple of SufinSapo's videos this week where he did some teriyaki chicken. The chicken looked so good that I ran down to the local super market to see what kind of marinades they had.

I bought three different marinades and decided to try the Soy Vay Wasabi Teriyaki brand first. Marinaded eight chicken thighs in a vacuum marinade bowl (it came with my FoodSaver) for a couple of hours in the fridge.

I used the top grill in my Chaney split drum to grill the chicken over Mesquite lump charcoal. The top grill gives me about 9 inches height over the coals. That way, it's easier to caramelize the teriyaki chicken without burning it to badly.

Anyway, it came out pretty tasty. Used some of the leftover wasabi teriyaki sauce as a dipping sauce.








Plated with some of Bigwheel's recipe for doctored Bush Beans and a wedge of ice burg lettuce and tomato with Bob's Blue Cheese dressing.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Koopdaddy (Jul 29, 2010)

YUMMMMMM


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 29, 2010)

Great looking chicken. Soy Vay is my favorite teriyaki sauce but haven't tried the wasabi version, how was it?


----------



## Shores (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice meal Lew. I'll take a plate if there's left overs.


----------



## bknox (Jul 29, 2010)

Excellent Lew!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jul 29, 2010)

Vermin999 said:
			
		

> Great looking chicken. Soy Vay is my favorite teriyaki sauce but haven't tried the wasabi version, how was it?


I thought it was pretty tasty. The wasabi taste is very mild so save some of the unused marinade so you can use it as a dipping sauce with the chicken.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd eat that!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 29, 2010)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Vermin999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering about that... Wasabi is ... right in your face (sinuses), but 10 seconds later, it's gone!  Using it as a dipping sauce is a great idea!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 30, 2010)

Great chicken Lew. I'm a wasabi fan too. Good stuff. I put wasabi paste in with butter and Tabasco sause for chicken. If you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen.

PIGS


----------



## TimBear (Jul 30, 2010)

Tasty looking meal Lew.


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 30, 2010)

That is some good lookin' chicken Lew, I was wondering about the heat with the wasabi too.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 30, 2010)

Great job Lew love the slight char on the thighs, I like mine the same way.


----------

